# CDA524 CODE



## Joegould (Nov 13, 2020)

Any help on what cda524 (status electrical fuel pump missing) code means on a 2013 528i


----------



## Joegould (Nov 13, 2020)

Joegould said:


> Any help on what cda524 (status electrical fuel pump missing) code means on a 2013 528i


it also said 0x335


----------



## Dmitry867 (Mar 29, 2021)

Joegould said:


> Any help on what cda524 (status electrical fuel pump missing) code means on a 2013 528i


check if there is water behind under the battery


----------

